# Rooting guide question



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

So I am getting a USCC S3 tomorrow and am looking for a good guide for rooting and avoiding the flash counter as well as installing CWM. I can't seem to find one on this site, am I missing something? If now can someone please put together a guide with the proper links? Thanks for the time.


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/top...t-tripping-the-flash-counter/?view=getnewpost

That is a great site, full of great information and wonderful people.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zoodski (Mar 3, 2012)

after rooting download rom manager and install cwm from rom manager. It supports our uscc gs3.


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

and dont forget...but mobile odin, and triangle away...keep yourself safe!


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

Tater, do you have a link to mobile odin? I have downloaded the stock files JP posted.

Has anybody followed this guide with the USCC phone and had success rooting?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762709


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

dont use the verizon method...use the sprint method to root and get recovery...you have to buy mobile odin from the play store....its the shit sir!!!


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok...so is this a better resource?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1726558

I am assuming with mobil ODIN if I screw things up I can use the stock files JP posted and recover back to them?

Tater, check your PM when you can...thanks


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

that is correct

i would just use pc odin to flash cwm on my phone...flash the ROM of your choosing, more than likely an AOSP ROM, and then get mobile odin to flash back to stock if neededshould be a guide on teamuscellular forums with your needed links homie...if you use mobile odin, be sure to back up your internal sdcard cause it will wipe it clean!


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

Blackbean 6 is pretty solid, if your looking for a good rom


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks guys...I am now rooted, running Black Bean 6 with the lean kerenl...I love this phone!!!!!!!!!!


----------

